# TOP 100 Skylines!!!



## jacks (Aug 4, 2005)

Nice. You're about to post a hundred photo-credits though, right?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Some of them are really very nice, and also i think they need a credit


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

to sadly say I haven't got links for those photos


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

KAZAN RESIDENT said:


> 73 Madrid


Madrid in future with OPCH, Windsor II, Centro Foresta and other proyects:



m3c said:


> ...



Thanks for your work!


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^oh man, it'll be top3 european skyline!!!


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

^^
haha We're waiting for that!


----------



## LFellipe (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice job, man!!!

Im gonna show you a brazilian city in Santa Catarina state,

hey, the NYC skyline is really the 1st!!! Awesome man !!! kay:

Balneario Camboriú - Santa Catarina - Brazil









New York Rocks!!


----------



## JmB & Co. (Jan 5, 2008)

Great job dude!
But you should have put Buenos Aires a little bit higher


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

I think a lot of Australian skylines are underrated. Melbourne has a beautiful skyline, and a silhouette of the Gold Coast is stunning. Brisbane is pretty bland, but still pretty nonetheless.

Dubai, Manila, and Doha are quite overrated imo.


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^it's just my opinion and I thought a whole day where to put each city


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

KAZAN RESIDENT said:


> ^^it's just my opinion and I thought a whole day where to put each city


I'm talking about in general, not necessarily this thread. My opinion was based upon the photos I've seen of Dubai, Manila and Doha in this thread.


----------



## 东方丹东 (Jul 11, 2008)

*What about Dandong*

















































by 丹东小子


----------



## ΚΡΕΜΝΟΣ ΗΑΔΓΙΩΑΣ (Sep 21, 2008)

Cartagena? :dunno: 


Cartagena - Colombia



















Cartagena has a better skyline than Bogota!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

About Madrid, i like this one most:


>


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> I'm talking about in general, not necessarily this thread. My opinion was based upon the photos I've seen of Dubai, Manila and Doha in this thread.


I like this of Metro Manila better. Only one of multiple skylines tho.









by mjlsha

----

I think Sydney is quite the overrated skyline. It looks like any other former British colony skyline from AUS, NZ, USA, CAN, SA.. etc. although obviously the Opera House and the Harbour Bridge makes it stand out.


----------



## Pfeuffer (Sep 9, 2009)

one picture of Frankfurt :cheers:


----------



## Pfeuffer (Sep 9, 2009)

o.k., try again :cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

nice compilation of great cities.
good job...


____________________
Thread:Vancouver & Burbs


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

^^thanks


----------



## Crystaldrano (Mar 16, 2007)

Great thread!

but Buenos Aires in rank 62?? what a pitty! hno:


----------



## LONG_FFM (Nov 5, 2009)

some more Frankfurt pics:


----------



## vanadio (Jul 21, 2009)

That top looks fantastic!!!
Great photos


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed, great photos from Frankfurt


----------



## Vagamundo. (Apr 11, 2009)

wow man it is simply a great job thanks alot!!


----------



## LFellipe (Aug 10, 2009)

Downtown Maringá







Maringá

Skyline Cascavel









Skyline of:









[[BRAZIL ]]


----------



## the glimpser (May 10, 2009)

Wow! I'm so happy you put our city on the 12th spot. 

One thing I can say about our city's skyline that makes it quite unique as compared to other Asian cities is it's more Western-looking (not that I'm saying that Asian-looking are not good) and has good density because the highrises are clustered and spread across the metropolis.


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Nice job Kazan!


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

the Singapore skyline is beautiful! i think it may climb higher next year when the extension of the CBD is completed.


----------

